# Heart shaped rug made from old sheets



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Here is few pictures of my last crochet rag rugs made with sheets. 

Thanks,

Erin Halvorsen

P.S. It is a shame that when I viewed my post 10 hours after posting that there is a huge advertisement right on my post and my pictures are not visible unless you click on the attachments.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Great job! And great idea to use up old sheets!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

What size strips did you cut the sheets into? It looks like a very good way to use the fitted sheets I have that are still in good shape everywhere except the middle.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I cut the strips of sheet yarn approximately 1 1/4" strip or a bit wider. I do not measure just eyeball it. Rag rug making is just so fun to me and I give them as presents.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks! Now to round up the old sheets!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice. I'm trying to figure out how you got the heart shape.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I actually made a tutorial that is on YouTube that I show and teach how to get the heart shape. 

If you are a crocheter I can give you a breif description.

Four chain stitches at the bottom. Single crochet the next rows and add an extra crochet stitch on the on end of each row as you go up the V. 

Once you make the V as high as you want. Do 5 to 9 straight even single crochet row stitches. 

Establish the center and make it so you know where to end each lob of the heart. When you start each row of lob go to the 3rd stitch in so you are decreasing. This gives you the curve. 

I do the tutorial in 3 parts and show close ups and detail. You can view it if you would like to see all the little tricks. 


I made 3 of them they were so fun and easy (Once I worked out the bugs.)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXLP1OIzTvg[/ame]


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Very nice!

LuLu


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is very cute...I need to remember this!


----------



## ladidotti (Dec 24, 2015)

This is such a great way to re-purpose "left-overs" that would otherwise wind up as rags or in the trash. I was wondering if you've ever done something in crochet with old t-shirts? I have a growing pile of them that I've "inherited" from family members and am not sure what approach to take since the t-shirts are various fabric blends. Considering the fact that they are used and a bit tired, should this even be an issue? 
If anyone has any pointers for this I would appreciate any advice that's out there. I haven't really started searching the internet on this yet, but if you can save me a step or two I will gladly accept!

Thanks, and happy "hooking"!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

ladidotti said:


> This is such a great way to re-purpose "left-overs" that would otherwise wind up as rags or in the trash. I was wondering if you've ever done something in crochet with old t-shirts? I have a growing pile of them that I've "inherited" from family members and am not sure what approach to take since the t-shirts are various fabric blends. Considering the fact that they are used and a bit tired, should this even be an issue?
> If anyone has any pointers for this I would appreciate any advice that's out there. I haven't really started searching the internet on this yet, but if you can save me a step or two I will gladly accept!
> 
> Thanks, and happy "hooking"!


I use old t-shirts to make rag rugs. It doesn't make a difference what fabric blend they are as long as they're well used and no longer shrink.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

ladidotti said:


> This is such a great way to re-purpose "left-overs" that would otherwise wind up as rags or in the trash. I was wondering if you've ever done something in crochet with old t-shirts? I have a growing pile of them that I've "inherited" from family members and am not sure what approach to take since the t-shirts are various fabric blends. Considering the fact that they are used and a bit tired, should this even be an issue?
> If anyone has any pointers for this I would appreciate any advice that's out there. I haven't really started searching the internet on this yet, but if you can save me a step or two I will gladly accept!
> 
> Thanks, and happy "hooking"!


You could make any of the rag rugs on my channel with t-shirt yarn. However this rug is a great example that I used t-shirts. This is a braid-in rag rug using t-shirt. This rug braids it into the rug as you go.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGjSLhal0Uc[/ame]


----------



## ladidotti (Dec 24, 2015)

Oh My Gosh!! I _absolutely love this! I actually own a couple of these kind of rugs, and believe me I paid dearly for them years ago. They have held up remarkably well, despite being washed quite frequently, since they are amongst my favorites as far as scatter rugs go. I am now excited about trying something with all of these tee's I've been saving, not to mention the space it'll free up in my closet! I am going to look for some pointers on cutting the shirts up.
*FYI: I thought your videos were very nicely made, and the instructions you gave were quite clear and easy to follow.*[/B]I look forward to watching your tutorial on the crocheted rug made from sheets. _
Thank You, Erin


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

ladidotti,

Thank you for your kind words. If you have started your braid-in rag rug I hope it is going well. You mentioned in your comment you would be looking to see how to cut the t-shirt yarn. I do not have a video on cutting t-shirt yarn yet, however I just published a video "Learn to Cut Sheet Yarn in ONE LONG Strip (Big Time Saver)". You could adapt this idea by using the body (tube) of the t-shirt and cut it the same way I show in the video and make one long strip of t-shirt yarn. I will try to include the link here. I hope that will help a bit. 

P.S. For some reason I missed your respond to my post until now. Have a great day.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPlXk7HP2b4[/ame]


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

SimplyEric,
The rugs are GEORGOUS, makes me wish I knew how to crochet.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

This is a beginner video to making a rag rug. I teach you how to crochet. It only requires a chain stitch and a single crochet. Very simple even for the novice!! Take a look!! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlenWaRweXw[/ame]


----------



## termite76 (Apr 3, 2015)

I make rectangular ones all the time, but your way of making heart shaped ones is much better than what I had come up with. I love making rugs from flat sheets, the older ones have fun colors and better quality cotton. I snip the edges a my boy will tear them for me. I have tried t-shirts and I always seem to distort them.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-OkzIOURX0[/ame]

This shows how to make t-shirt yarn in one long strip. You can use this to make rag rugs. Hope you find it interesting.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

you can buy old sheets at thrift shopps for cheap.


----------

